# Lost key retrieval



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here's a tip for us unlucky guys who dropped keys at the dock.

Recently I lost my boat keys. Not really sure where, but I may have dropped them at the dock. I bought a huge retrieval magnet and swept the area below my boat to no avail. I checked the magnet to see if my spare keys would stick to the magnet. Nope, nor did any of my other keys for that matter. 

I've added steel Fender washers to my key rings now. They stick to the magnet like crazy glue.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I did have a floaty on the key ring.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Floaties only work for a few keys though !!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I definitely had more than a few keys on there. More like 5 : (


----------

